# Solved: registry hklm/bcd00000000



## Inkeddragonfly (Jan 15, 2010)

The folders under this were deleted without a prior registry backup  Will this prevent the computer from booting up normally?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It might. That is the boot code registry entry.

Run System Restore and choose the most recent entry. If you can't reboot when you try the next time, boot from the Windows 7 DVD and run System Restore from there. Restore Points have a copy of the registry.


----------



## Inkeddragonfly (Jan 15, 2010)

It did indeed cause the computer not to start. Did a system repair and all is good. Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Be careful.


----------

